# Advice



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Recommendations on a machine and grinder for about £600 don't mind getting one 2nd hand


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Anything to look out for when buying second hand?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out the Upgraditis thread

That should give you some inspiration.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If buying second hand I would be looking at a super jolly for £200 then £350 - 400 will get you a fracino Cherub. Tamper scales and jug another £100

But look around the various forum machine categories.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> If buying second hand I would be looking at a super jolly for £200 then £350 - 400 will get you a fracino Cherub. Tamper scales and jug another £100
> 
> But look around the various forum machine categories.


good call , cherub nice and powerful , and the mazzer will be bulletproof


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Agree Cherub and Sj was my set up for a bit and it's a great combo. Pretty sure a few others on here too. Both are super easy to get bits for too.


----------

